# Neue Rennklassen



## jon348 (29. Oktober 2003)

Hi 

Wer weiß was über die neuen Rennklassen , die 2004 in den Lizenzklassen kommen sollen. Es soll ja wie im Straßen Rennsport A, B und C klassen geben.


----------



## rüdi__ (30. Oktober 2003)

Hi,
bisher stand noch nichts in der  Radsport, der off. Zeitung des BDR.Die übernehmen scheinbar allen Scheiß von den Rennrad.......
Ich hoffe nicht das es soweit kommt, das macht unseren Sport zu einem Ableger der RR Fuzzis und wer will das schon!!

Gruß 
rüdi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wupperbiker (31. Oktober 2003)

Sorry rüdi, da bin ich ganz anderer Meinung:
 ES WIRD ALLERHÖCHSTE ZEIT ! Ich denke die Klasseneinteilung kann unserem Sport nur gut tun, nur so kann es vorwärts gehen. Schließlich sind die beiden Klassen Lizenz + Hobby nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Als Lizenz-Fahrer muß ich direkt gegen Kurschat, Fumic & Co antreten. Das kann doch nicht Sinn der Sache sein, auf der Straße will ja auch keiner bei jedem Rennen von Ullrich, Zabel + Co. abgezogen werden - wo soll da die Motivation sein. Deswegen fahren auch viel zu viele gute Fahrer in den Hobbyklassen. Das macht dann wiederum den Hobbyfahrern keinen Spaß mehr. Wenn man bei den meisten Hobbyrennen in die Top 10 fahren will, muß man schon ganz schön fleissig sein. Wenn man bei den Lizenzrennen in die Top 10 fahren will muß man fast Profi sein. 
Außerdem, wenn sich jetzt der ein oder andere für eine Lizenz entscheidet, muß er in einen Verein gehen. Ich bin auch nicht gerade für Vereinsmeierei, aber wer sonst organisiert denn die Rennen ?

Was ich mal wieder BDR-typisch finde: Diese Klasseneinteilung ist seit langer Zeit beschlossene Sache, aber Infos gibt`s dazu immer noch keine. Aber schon direkt die Androhung, wer am 1. Januar seine Lizenz nicht vorlegen kann wird auch nicht beim Start zugelassen. 

Meine Meinung: Wir brauchen diese Klasseneinteilung - aber wir brauchen auch einen fähigen Verband, die Funktionäre beim BDR haben einfach keinen Plan !


Grüße, Dirk


----------



## jon348 (31. Oktober 2003)

Hi 

Danke für die Antworten. Dass in der Radsport noch nix gestanden hat is typisch fürn BDR....Bin mal gespannt wie das dann abläuft. Mir ist eigentlich wurscht, da ich eh schon ewig ne Lizenz hab, aber für die Hobbyfahrer, die nur ab und zu fahren. Was mich aber echt interessiert ist, was dann mit den Rennen ist die nicht buo sind, also nicht vom BDR genehmigt sind, da kann man  dann wohl quasi keine Punkte machen ( bzw aufsteigen durch Plazierungen) .....?!? 

mfg
Jonas


----------



## rüdi__ (1. November 2003)

Hi,
das ist ja mal eine Diskussion an der Basisi, wo sie eigentlich hingehört. Alle Macht den Bikern, zum Teufel mit den Funktionären. Was mich an dieser Sache stört sind die ganzen Regeln und Vorschriften die autuómatisch kommen wenn Funktionäre etwas machen. Eigentlich sind wir MTBler angetreten die Easy Rider des Radsports zu sein, müssen uns aber nun durch die Funktioäare in Schablonen pressen lassen. Bei uns im MTBTeam bekommt nicht der eine Lizenz der eine möchte, sondern der der durch gute Leistungen und viel Training positiv auffällt. Um im NRW Cup in der Hobbyklasse vorne zu fahren muss man schon sehr viel Zeit investieren, um in der Lizenzklasse vorne zu fahren sollte man entweder Reich und ohne Arbeit sein oder Arbeitslos um das nötige Training absolvieren zu können.
Ich frage mich immer wozu manche eine Lizenz haben, die viel langsamer als die Alterskollegen der Hobbyklasse fahren.Ist es eine Prestigesache mit der Lizenz vom BDR wedeln zu können? Dann kauft euch lieber ein Rennrad, die Leute verachten uns Hobbyfahrer, da seid ihr unter Euresgleichen.Meine Erfahrungen mit dieser Sorte Fahrer ist sehr negativ. Ziehen, grücken, festhalten, spucken usw.
Miene Vorstellung vom Mountainbiken sind vor allem Fairness, Fun, Spotlichkeit und viel viel Dreck.

gruß
rüdi


----------



## Plasmo (1. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rüdi _
> * Meine Erfahrungen mit dieser Sorte Fahrer ist sehr negativ. Ziehen, grücken, festhalten, spucken usw.
> Miene Vorstellung vom Mountainbiken sind vor allem Fairness, Fun, Spotlichkeit und viel viel Dreck.
> 
> ...



Du scheinst ja nicht gerade sehr gute Erfahrung mit Rennrad'lern gemacht zu haben?
Aber ich kann Deine Erfahrungen nicht bestätigen das es im Mountaibikebereich fairer zugehn sollte.
Soblad das ganze ernst wird ist das nicht's anderes mehr als Rennrad fahren!
Da wird einen überhaupt nichts geschenkt.
Mountaibikeveranstaltungen sind allerdings meist etwas familiärer aber bei CC-Rennen bekommt die Sache eigentlich auch schon zunehmend die härte vom Rennradbereich. Aber wär vorne mitfahren möchte muss da einfach drüber sethn es gibt in beiden Bereichen die guten und die schlechten Seiten.
Man sollte nicht gleich so Oberflächlich werden nur, weil man schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat.
Vielleicht kannst Du Dich auch einfach nicht durchsetzen, will Dir aber nichts untersetllen! 

Ich persönlich komme vom MTB-Sport, fahre jetzt aber im Rennradbereich und habe zum größtenteil nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Sicher sind Straßenrennen kein Zuckerschlecken aber man muss sich einfach Respekt verschaffen da spuckt dich auch keiner an oder drängelt einen in den Graben und das ist im beim Mountainbiken nicht anders.

Zum Thema:

Ich finde die Einteillungen garnicht so schlecht so muss man sich ebend gewisse Sachen erarbeiten und fairer wird's dadruch auch noch!


Ciao.


----------



## dirk f. (2. November 2003)

Ein Einteilung in Leistungsklasssen´im MTB-CC Sport ist der grösste Schwachsinn. Seit Jahren hat der Sport mit ständig sinkenden Teilnehmerzahlen zu kämpfen.

Waren früher bei der MTB-Bundesliga 250 Faher am Start, sind es heute vielleicht noch 70 - 100.

Andere Rennsereien müssen mit Starterfeldern von 20 - 50 Fahrern auskommen; früher waren es locker doppelt so viel.

Und manche wissen es vielleicht: Es gibt im CC bereits zwei Leistungsklassen: Experten und Herren. Es steigen jeweils die 20 betsen Herrn aus den Bundesligaaufstiegsrennen und die betsen 10 Junioren auf.

Wer in der Expertenklasse keine Punkte sammlet steigt wieder ab.

Wirklich brauchen tut die Expertenklasse aber niemand. Die 4 Bundesligarennen waren die einzigen Rennen, in denen getrennet gestartet und gewertet wurde.

Eine leistunsgklasseneinteilung wie im Straßensport  (A B C) würde nichts bringen, weil es einfach an Rennfahrern fehlt!!!


----------



## Catsoft (4. November 2003)

Hallo!
Ich finde das ganze schwachsinnig. Die haben das schon Ende der 90´er gemacht, als sie erst dir Qualli auf den Freitag gelegt haben und später die Regeländerung bezüglich Experten als Geheimkommando eingeführt haben. Alles nur um uns "Hobbyfahrer" aus dem Starterfeld von ca. 150 Mann zu eliminieren. Effekt nur noch 50 Starter und noch weniger Zuschauer. Das Trauerspiel scheint sich jetzt fortzusetzen. Die Einteilung in Klassen braucht bei Starterfeldern von 20 traurigen Nasen keiner!

Gruß
Robert der ewige Hinterherfahrer!


----------



## Stift (4. November 2003)

Hi!

Ich finde das garnicht schwachsinnig.
Eher fände ich es auch an der Zeit es so wie bei den Rennradlern zu regeln. Müssen ja nicht drei klassen sein, aber eine Lösung mit zwei klassen würde schon viel bringen.
Im NRW-Cup kann man in der Lizenzklasse nur als Profi oder sehr gutes Talent mithalten, und die Hobbyklasse ist stark gemischt. Dort fahren Leute mit die in der Lizenzklasse unter die ersten 10-20 kommen könnten, aber auch welche die wirklich als Hobbyfahrer gelten können, weil sie auch mal mit ihrem Tourenfully ein bissel Rennluft schnuppern wollen.
Es ist dann nicht toll wenjn fast immer nur der gleiche mit 2-3min Vorsprung locker gewinnt.

Dazu kommt dann noch das man als Hobbyfahrer zwar vielleicht in der Aufsteigerklasse der Bundesliga mitfahren könnte, aber durch diese Lizenz keine Chance beim NRW-Cup hat. Verstanden?

Insgesamt wäre ich dafür das man schon irgendwie eine Regelung bezüglich des Auf- und Absteigens in den Klassen findet.

Viele Grüße,
Carsten

P.S.: Wie wäre es mit Lizenzen die man sich für einzelne Rennen zieht, ab dem dritten mal gilt sie dann jedoch für das ganze Jahr.


----------



## boile (8. November 2003)

und wie sieht das denn dann bitte bei uns mädels aus?
fährt dann nur noch eine in jeder klasse? hey! dann steigt man ja richtig schnell auf....  
für die bundesligarennen wäre es eventuell noch zu überlegen, aber wenn z.B. im NRW-Cup schon in der lizenzklasse nicht mehr als 5 teilnehmerinnen sind...wo macht das denn dann sinn? oder sind die frauenklassen davon ausgenommen


----------



## SteffenScott (8. November 2003)

in 2klassen wäre von vorteil,3si´nd im mtb bereich wieder zu viel
naja gut ich beobachte aber das im radsport zunehmend mehr frauen fahren
aber die masse ist es nicht
die einteilung bei den frauen lohnt sich eigentlich nur bei großen vernastaltungen wie wombach mit ca.1300startern und ca. 70frauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garvin (17. November 2003)

Juhu,

Jetzt ist es amtlich:

http://www.rad-net.de/html/bdr/bekanntmachungen/031117_mtb-klasseneinteilung.pdf

Schade, dass man sich im Rennradsport nicht auch die Lizenz (B oder C) aussuchen kann 

Ich finde die Regelung aber eigentlich ganz gut. Es wird wohl dazu führen, dass sich ambitionierte Fahrer der Hobby Klasse auch eine Lizenz holen werden, da sie bestimmt keine Lust haben, in einer "Fun Klasse" Rennen von nur 30-40 min zu fahren. Somit ergibt sich eine Klasse die wirklich nur zum "reinschnuppern" geeignet ist - was man von der jetztigen Hobbyklasse zumindest beim NRW Cup nicht gerade behaupten kann, weil dort das Niveau schon relativ hoch ist. Bleibt nur abzuwarten, wie die neue Regelung von den Veranstaltern umgesetzt wird. Wenn es nur A/B/C Rennen geben wird, macht die neue Regelung wenig Sinn. Aber eine Einteilung in A/B, C und Funklasse scheint mir zumindest bei Rennen mit hohen Teilnehmerzahlen sinnvoll. 

Ciao,
Garvin


----------



## Specializedbike (17. November 2003)

Eigentlich begrüße ich die neue Reglung, aber so finde ich sie für nen Arsch.

Im Gründe ändert sich nix, die Hobbyfahrer werden alle in die C-Klasse rüberwandern. Die jetzigen Lizenser in die B-Klasse, und halt die Pros in die A-Klasse.
Und die neue Fun-klasse wird bestimmt eh kein Veranstalter anbieten.

Oder wie sieht ihr das?


Grüße Steve


----------



## Garvin (17. November 2003)

Positiv finde ich, dass es mehr Lizenzfahrer geben wird und somit die Starterzahl bei bundesoffenen - nächstes Jahr wohl A/B/C Rennen - steigen wird. Wenn es natürlich immer ein A/B und ein C Rennen geben wird, hat das ganze wenig Sinn... Auch bin ich mal gespannt, was bei der DM los sein wird, wenn da jeder starten darf  

Ich glaube schon, dass die Veranstalter eine funklasse anbieten werden. Die Rennen dauern nur 30-40min und man kann trotzdem 10Euro Startgeld kassieren 

Ciao,
Garvin


----------



## boile (18. November 2003)

ja, und wie ist das dann jetzt bei den frauen? bleibt das so wie bisher, nur dass die hobby-rennen bloß noch 30minuten dauern??


----------



## Specializedbike (18. November 2003)

Des weiteren gefällt mir nicht, das man sich nächstes Jahr direkt für B oder C entscheiden kann. Besser wäre doch eine Reglung einzuführen, so das starke Hobbyfahrer praktisch in die B-Klasse aufsteigen.  Die Hobbyfahrer die diese Reglung nicht erfüllen, müssen sich halt für die C-Klasse entscheiden und haben die Möglichkeit nächstes Jahr aufzusteigen. Ansonsten kann ich mich mit der Reglung auch langsam anfreunden, denk mal es wird noch ein Jahr dauern bist die Klasseneinteilung wirklich "gerecht" ist. 

Was ich mal gern wissen will, wie die Veranstalter darauf reagieren.  Es gibt eine Reihe Veranstaltungen in NRW, die sehr beliebt sind aber reine Hobbyrennen waren...Rheine, Nordenau u.s.w.. 


Grüße Steve


----------



## jon348 (18. November 2003)

Da sieht man mal wieder wie klasse alles beim BDR organisiert ist. Wer mit einer Lizenz 2004 Rennen fahren will, und schon recht früh Rennen fahren will ( z.b. ab Januar), der muss jetzt schon sein Lizenzanträge abgeben. Da hat aber noch nix von irgendwelcher Klasseneinteilung draufgestanden.....?hmmm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (19. November 2003)

einerseitz, ist die Regelung gut, denn die ambitionierten Hobbys haben sicherlich keine Lust, sich gleich mit Fumic und Co. zu duellieren und so kann eigentlich jeder einmal "Lizenzluft" schnappen........andererseitz  könnte man die sogenannte "Fun-Klasse" eigentlich auch ganz abschaffen.

1. würden sich die Rennen für 30- 40 min kaum lohnen
und 2. wird meiner Meinung nach geht die jetzige Hobbyklasse direkt in die C klasse über


hier der offizielle Artikel vom BDR:



> _Quelle: BDR _
> *  Amtliche Bekanntmachung
> neue KLASSENEINTEILUNG MTB / A/ B/ C
> für den Bereich CC Herren Elite ab 01.01.2004
> ...


----------



## Catsoft (20. November 2003)

Hallo!
Ich finde das alles Schwachsinn hoch drei. In der Lizenzklasse beim Stevenscup waren teilweise nicht mal 20 Fahrer am Start. 
Wie soll die Klasseneinteilung dann nächstes Jahr aussehen Fährt Schwedel dann 90 Minuten und ich nur 30? Wo kann ich als Senior an den Start gehen. Nur noch C-Klasse oder auch B- Klasse? 30 Minuten lohnen sich von der Anfahrt einfach nicht und das Seniorenrennen ist zu früh am Morgen   Und die Entscheidung wg. Antrag soll ich jetzt treffen? Nee ich hab kein Bock mehr  , tschüß Rennen, fahr ich halt nur noch Marathon.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## SteffenScott (20. November 2003)

ich wrede am 27.09.04   18 und meine frage is 
muss ich dann auch schon bei den herren mitfahren oder erst 05?


----------



## rüdi__ (21. November 2003)

Hi,
haben sich die RR Hirnies ja doch bei uns MTBlern eingemischt. das ist doch nur Geldmacherei vom BDR. Die wollen nur mehr Lizenzen verkaufen. Muss mal mit unseren Jungs reden ob wir nicht geschlossen aus dem BDR  austreten.Ich habe auch noch nicht erkannt, wo der Unerschied zwischen B und C Klasse iste, außer der Renndauer.Die Leute von uns die letztes Jahr Lizenz gefahren sind, wurden vom BDR auf dem Antrag für 2004 automatisch in die C Klasse eingeteilt.

rüdi


----------



## Garvin (21. November 2003)

Juhu,

@steffen: nächstes Jahr fährst Du noch bein den Junioren...

@rüdi: mit eine B Lizenz kannst Du im Gegensatz zur C Lizenz:
- an der Aufstiegsserie zur Bundesliga und
- an E1 Rennen teilnehmen (siehe obigen link)


Ciao,
Garvin


----------



## rüdi__ (21. November 2003)

Hi Garvin,
danke für die Info, habe heute morgen schon mit dem BDR in Frankfurt telefoniert.
Werde meinem Team den Vorschlag machen das wir die MTB Abteilung auflösen, da wir nun ja nur noch eine Unterabteilung der RRler sind. Da habe ich keinen Bock drauf. Schade ist es nur um die vielen Stunden die ich mir den A.... platt gesessen habe für den Trainer C Schein.Musste nir dabei schon dauernd das Gesülze von Rennrädern und Bahnrädern anhören.Die Lockerheit und die Ungezwungenheit ist mit der Klasseneinteilung jedenfalls dahin.
Gruß(ohne rasierte Beine)
rüdi


----------



## Specializedbike (21. November 2003)

Ich weiß gar nicht wieso ihr das so kritisch sieht? Sicher haben die einiges von RR abgeschaut, aber letztendlich hat es gerade beim RR gut geklappt. Und was dort klappt wieso sollte es nicht beim MTB klappen?

Zudem haben ich schon von vielen Leuten gehört, die Lizens haben und seit einigen Jahren keine Rennen fahren, nächstes Jahr wieder aktiv werden wollen. Die hatten einfach kein Bock mehr sich bei jeden Rennen überrunden zu lassen, und Marathon war auch nie ihr Ding.

Den besten Weg geht der BDR sicher nicht, aber den schlechtesten nun auch wieder nicht. 



Grüße Steve


----------



## Stift (21. November 2003)

Hi!

Ich kann nur sagen: ENDLICH!!!!

Aber wieso sind einige dagegen.
Ich finde das es wahrscheinlich im Interresse einiger Rennfahrer ist!
Ich denke das die Wettkämpfe fairer werden.

Kann Specializedbike nur zustimmen!
Rüdi kann ich absolut nicht verstehen!

Viele Grüße,
Carsten


----------



## phiro (21. November 2003)

also ich finds auch positiv so, mal schauen wie sich die Sache so entwickelt 
werde auf jedenfall B-Klasse fahren  

gruß


----------



## Christer (22. November 2003)

Hallo, 

[Zitat vom BDR]

Zugehörigkeit zu Beginn der Saison 2004:

2. B-Klasse
- alle Athleten, die sich im Lizenzantrag 2004 für die B-Klasse 
   entscheiden
3. C-Klasse
- alle Athleten, die sich im Lizenzantrag 2004 für die C-Klasse
   entscheiden

[Zitat Ende]

Wenn man sich selbst aussuchen kann ob man in der B oder in der C Klasse fährt, macht das doch keinen Sinn mehr. Ich dachte man müsste sich den Aufstieg in die B Klasse selber "erfahren". Oder habe es das nicht richtig verstanden? 

Gruß

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (22. November 2003)

nein nein stimmt schon du kannst dir das aussuchen,musst halt selbst einschetzen wie gut du bist
du kannst nur nich in die A-Klasse da musst du schon in der B-Klasse ganz vorne mitfahren


----------



## Plasmo (22. November 2003)

Zitat BDR:

"Die Aufstiegsregelung von C- in B-Klasse wird erst im Jahr 2005 eingeführt."


----------



## Christer (22. November 2003)

Hallo,



> _Original geschrieben von Plasmo _
> *Zitat BDR:
> 
> "Die Aufstiegsregelung von C- in B-Klasse wird erst im Jahr 2005 eingeführt." *



Das ist schon klar. 
Aber dann wird doch sicher jeder im Jahr 2004 in der B Klasse fahren. Ich glaube kaum das sich viele für die C Klasse melden werden, wenn sie sich direkt für die B Klasse melden können. 

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Plasmo (22. November 2003)

Naja, ich glaube mal das im MTB-Sport auch 2 Klassen gereicht hätten.
Das ganze wird wohl, dann auch zur Folge haben das es nächstes Jahr dann ey nur ABC Rennen geben wird, weil es einfach nicht genug Fahrer gibt.

Die können ja dann z.B. im Stevenscup nächstes Jahr dann inner A Klasse ein 2 Mannrennen machen mit Schwedler und Sickmüller .
Und ich denke nicht das die das machen werden .


Wie sieht das eigentlich, dann mit Straßenrennen aus?
Dürfen die selbst ernannten B-Fahrer auch B-Rennen auf der Straße fahren?


Ciao.


----------



## dubbel (24. November 2003)

wenn ich z.B. Rennrad mit lizenz fahre und aus spaß BMX-rennen fahren will: gelte ich dann auch als lizenzfahrer?

oder wenn ich als CC'ler im Zukunft mit B-lizenz unterwegs bin, wie ist das,wenn ich die disziplin wexele und bei einem downhill starte??


----------



## redrace (25. November 2003)

> und wie sieht das denn dann bitte bei uns mädels aus?




HUHU

Zitat:

für den Bereich Senioren/Masters und Frauen wird es keine 
Leistungsklasseneinteilung geben, es sei den, das sich ein Senior für 
die Elite Klasse entscheidet, dann unterliegt er ebenfalls dieser 
Leistungsklasseneinteilung. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Burckhard Bremer 


Gruß


----------



## darkdesigner (25. November 2003)

...was ist mit Marathon Veranstaltungen???
Dürfen nächstes Jahr wieder beliebig viele Fahrer bei der WM starten oder gibts auch ein nationales Qualisystem mit Klasseneinteilung bei den Rennen?
dd


----------



## boile (27. November 2003)

@redrace
alles klar  danke schön! also gibt es dann weiterhin "ganz normale" hobby-rennen, die dann aber anscheinend auf 30minuten fahrzeit verkürzt werden  mensch, da soll mal einer durchsteigen....

und wie sieht das dann mit der hobby-wm in saalbach aus? darf die dann überhaupt noch statt finden??


----------



## jon348 (3. Dezember 2003)

Hi Leute 

habe gestern meine Rennlizenz für 2004 bekommen. Da steht null von irgendeiner  A,B,  oder C klasse für MTB drauf. Niente. Steht nur wie gehabt C-Klasse für Rennrad drauf !? 

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wupperbiker (3. Dezember 2003)

Das wird eine Chaos-Saison... 
Ich finde die Entscheidung zwar absolut super, aber das es so kurzfristig kommt ist mal wieder echt katastophal. Kein Rennveranstalter weiß welche Rennen er ausrichten soll, welche Preisgelder usw. 


@jon348: Wann hast du die denn beantragt ? Wußtest du da schon von der Einteilung ?


----------



## jon348 (3. Dezember 2003)

@wupperbiker: hatte die Lizenz schon beantragt, bevor der offizielle BDR Text rauskam, da wusst also noch keiner was von der neuen Klasseneinteilung. Naja, jetzt hab ich meine Lizenz schon, fein!
Super Chaos, keiner weiß Bescheid, echt ne super Sache!


----------



## GroßerNagus (4. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von darkdesigner _
> *...was ist mit Marathon Veranstaltungen???
> Dürfen nächstes Jahr wieder beliebig viele Fahrer bei der WM starten oder gibts auch ein nationales Qualisystem mit Klasseneinteilung bei den Rennen?
> dd  *



Das ist ein wichtiger Grund, warum Marathon im Gegensatz zu CC diesen Zulauf hat. Da kann jeder mitmachen und zumindest kurz mal mit den "Guten" fahrn.


----------



## mikeonbike (16. Dezember 2003)

...mal wieder geistiger dünnschiss der besonderen art...

ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die zeitlichen renndistanzen nicht für die marathons gelten...  bei 40 min wird ja gerade mal die muskulatur warm... ausserdem, wofür eine lizenz bei marathonveranstaltungen - verstehe ich schon jetzt nicht... die hälfte aller lizenzfahrer reiht sich mit regelmässiger zuverlässigkeit bei den marathons hinter mir ein...  jungs, was wollt ihr mit euer lizenz?? vereinsmeierei, schön und gut , in meiner gegend gibt es aber keinen radsportverein. ich sehe auch nicht ein, regelmässig zu festgelegten zeiten mit dem auto in die nächste stadt zu fahren, um dort anschliessend innerhalb einer gruppe zu trainieren... (die stunde fahrt reiss ich lieber auf dem rad ab, dass bringt deutlich mehr...)

was die burschen in der bundesliga treiben , ist mir dagegen egal... meinetwegen können die jeden fahrer einzelnt einteilen, aber die sollen mich bloss nicht mit irgendwelchen reglementierungen nerven... ich will radfahren und mich nicht mit irgendwelchen amtlichen blödsinn rumschlagen - dafür ist schon das finanzamt da...

wer ein lizenz für sein persönliches ego braucht, bitte, kein problem. wer ein lizenz hat und damit ein problem hat, sich hinter hochkarätigen profis einzureihen - mein beileid - die eigene leistung wird durch eine klasseneinteilung nicht besser...

was ich eigentlich sagen wollte - ich will auch in zukunft bei langen marathondistanzen starten, ohne mich im vorfeld mit irgendwelchen unnötigen (hab ich bis jetzt auch nicht gebraucht...) lizenzgeschichten abzugeben...

gruss mike, der bei sowas stocksauer werden kann...


----------



## bigf00t (16. Dezember 2003)

wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil.


> neue KLASSENEINTEILUNG MTB / A/ B/ C  für den Bereich *CC* Herren Elite ab 01.01.2004


von marathon war nie die rede. die sinnigkeit ist ja wieder ne andere frage  .


----------



## mikeonbike (16. Dezember 2003)

... ich geh mal davon aus, du meinst mich??! dann erklär mir folgendes aus der amtl. verlautbarung...

Fun-Klasse - alle nichtlizenzierten Sportler

und...

Bei Marathons können alle Klassen an den Start gehen (A, B, C, Fun)...

wofür dieser bezug, wenn marathons eh nicht relevant sind? 

...und die sich daraus ableitende frage... wenn schon bei allen anderen rennen jetzt keine hobbypiloten mehr zugelassen sind, wie lange wird es dauern, bis dieser zustand auch bei marathons einzug hält???

die ganze veranstaltung sieht schwer nach einem versuch des bdr aus,  hier zukünftig massiv einflussnahme ausüben zu können...

gruss mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GroßerNagus (17. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mikeonbike _
> *
> 
> ...und die sich daraus ableitende frage... wenn schon bei allen anderen rennen jetzt keine hobbypiloten mehr zugelassen sind, wie lange wird es dauern, bis dieser zustand auch bei marathons einzug hält???
> *



Das wird natürlich nie passieren!

Was sagen denn die Sponsoren, wenn statt 1000 auf einmal nur noch 100 beim Marathon mitfahrn.

Besser könnte man die Zielgruppe nicht vergraulen...


----------



## phiro (17. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mikeonbike _
> [BBei Marathons können alle Klassen an den Start gehen (A, B, C, Fun)...[/B]



ich denke mal das das nur vollständigkeitshalber mit angefügt wurde, nicht das dann Fragen aufkommen

Marathon bleibt für alle offen und das soll auch so bleiben, ist ja schließlich Sinn und Zweck der Sache


----------

